# Favorite Method to Clean Sensor



## digigal (Jan 26, 2019)

I can't seem to find any recommendation of a method on Canon's official site. I've used both the Pec pads and the Eyelead Gel stick and both seem to work. Can't decide which I like better. What do you use?
Catherine


----------



## BasXcanon (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## delta0 (Jan 26, 2019)

I’ve had my camera for 10 years and not ever needed to clean the sensor. If for some reason I needed to I would probably take it to a camera shop.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi Catherine. 
I use an arctic butterfly brush for my sensors or hand it over to a tech at a show for a free clean! 
If you want a definitive method, have a look at this video on utube from Roger at Lens Rentals. 





Cheers, Graham.


----------



## digigal (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for your replies. I've used the Pen as well (Artie Morris used to recommend it when he was shooting Canon). Have never tried the Arctic Butterfly Brush. When I took my IR converted EOS M3 in to be cleaned the camera store was totally down on PEC pad/liquid cleaners and Pen cleaning. Not sure what they use. Maybe it's the Palmolive method. It's my little mirrorless (M3, and Olympus OMD EM-5) that I converted to IR that I have the problem with because they have to disable the manufacturer's sensor cleaning mechanism when they do the IR conversion so any dust that enters when changing lenses stays there. I rarely have problems with my 7DMKII or the EOS M5 that is not converted.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2019)

A air blower helps with the more recent Canon sensors, dust doesn't stick to them as well. I will wet clean a sensor if it has gunk stuck to it, but thats not happened to me for several years now. Canon always uses the pec pad method, no liquid. This has resulted in several complaints about sensors still dirty after cleaning but thats their method. I bought some pec pads, but they leave the sensor dirtier that before, obviously bad ones. I've also had bad pre moistened sensor swabs, so I start with dry ones and add a tiny amount of eclipse.

I'd get a Artic Butterfly if I needed frequent cleanings.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 27, 2019)

My favourite method is to not bother. 

(I’ve found that the biggest culprit for dust / pollen / et al on sensors are zoom lenses, and since I’ve moved to 5DS I mostly use primes).


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 27, 2019)

The couple times I have actually needed it I went to my local camera repair shop. It does cost a bit but it is done so rarely that I feel it's worth the money not to risk damaging anything myself.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 28, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> The couple times I have actually needed it I went to my local camera repair shop. It does cost a bit but it is done so rarely that I feel it's worth the money not to risk damaging anything myself.


Thats a good idea as long as they stand behind their work. I've read horror stories about inept camera shops, even Canon damaging sensors and refusing to acknowledge the issue. I'm mechanically oriented, and will attempt to repair virtually anything, I've a huge assortment of specialty tools. I'm losing my ability to do fine work as I am getting up there in age, but I still do a fair amount, just slower now.


----------



## magarity (Feb 22, 2019)

As the owner of a perfectly good still working XTi, that video really makes me cringe. What did that thing do to deserve such treatment?

If one travels to southeast Asia the Canon service centers charge next to nothing for cleaning camera interiors and they do a good job. (watch out for imitation service centers)


----------

